# Temperature control sensor



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... A Blown Headgasket will do that...
It'll over pressurize the cooling system blowing out the fluid...
The cabin heater is the 1st place in the system to loose fluid, being the highest, hence, No heat...
If it were the cabin heat water control valve, the Temp Gauge wouldn't show any changes,...
You have a motor overheat situation, which is causing the loss of heat...

Is the fluid level changing in the reservoir,..??
Look for signs of antifreeze in the tailpipe/ exhaust stream...


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Check the oil? If it has a white, milky look, you have a blown head gasket, a cracked head or a cracked block.


----------



## ackinma (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with bondo. Even if your head gasket wasn’t blown, it likely is now after overheating the engine. 
I would start by checking the oil for water. Next check the coolant for oil. Lastly perform a compression check. Also hold a rag over the tail pipe for a few minutes. Rev the engine a little bit. (just a little bit) remove the rag. Small the rag. Does it have that sweet antifreeze smell to it? you can also use a 5 gas analyzer held over the coolant overflow bottle to see it you can detect exhaust gas coming from the coolant bottle. I doubt you have that tool, but a well equipped garage would. 

Why did you replace the thermostat? Was the engine overheating? Overheating an engine will cook the head gasket, so if it wasn't chowder before, it likely is now. Especially if it was overheated more than once.


----------

